# Welcome Our New SMF Contest Coordinator



## TulsaJeff (May 28, 2010)

As many of you may have heard, Fired Up has decided to bow out of the role that he has played in managing our monthly throwdown contest.

As a result of this we have had to quickly put our heads together and decide who would make a good replacement and get them on board.

We have also decided to expand this role to "SMF Contest Coordinator", a much broader role as we plan to do much more than just throwdowns in the near future.

Having said all of this, I am completely stoked to be able to announce that we have asked Sumosmoke (Laurel) to step into this role and much to our great fortune, she has agreed to do that.

Please make her feel welcome!!.


----------



## meateater (May 28, 2010)

Thank you Sumosmoke!!!  What did Jeff talk you into! Just kidding. I'm sure you will do a great job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Be on the lookout for my May submission.


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2010)

Congrats and thanks Laurel


----------



## caveman (May 28, 2010)

Wow.  A new coordinator I have to bribe?  Jeez.  Okay Laurel.  The Baby Backs are in the mail & the Fattie.........

naw....just kidding.  Congrat's on the promotion.  Enjoy.


----------



## 5lakes (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Laurel! I won't be getting into the throwdowns this month, but plan to in the future. I sure hope Jeff gives ya a raise, maybe even doubling your salary!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2010)

Congratulation Laurel 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and I know you will do a great Job. I will also afford my help if you need help with anything.


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2010)

Congrats and THANK YOU Laurel for taking on this task. We all know you will be awesome

at this task


----------



## richoso1 (May 29, 2010)

Congratualtioms laurel, I think that you'll do a great job. We welcome you with open arms.


----------



## treegje (May 29, 2010)

Congratulation Laurel,thanks for taking that job


----------



## chefrob (May 29, 2010)

Caveman said:


> Wow.  A new coordinator I have to bribe?  Jeez.  Okay Laurel.  The Baby Backs are in the mail & the Fattie.........
> 
> naw....just kidding.  Congrat's on the promotion.  Enjoy.


ya beat me to it!

congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rio_grande (May 29, 2010)

Great choice in my opinion.

Congrats Laurel.


----------



## rdknb (May 29, 2010)

congrats on the promotion


----------



## sumosmoke (May 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone, for the kind words of encouragement!  I'm always open to feedback and welcome anything that will make this site fun and enjoyable for all.

As we get going, I may throw some polls out there to get a consensus of what ya'll would like to Throwdown. I have a couple ideas swirling around in my head that I'll bring to the committee, so keep an eye out for upcoming events! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As always, I'm humbled to be supported by a great group of Mods and Admins.


----------



## morkdach (May 30, 2010)

looking foward to the next one & thanks for takind this task on!!


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

Congratulation Laurel, Jeff couldn't have picked a better Lady for the job!!


----------



## que-ball (May 30, 2010)

Thank you, sumosmoke, for taking this on.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 2, 2010)

Couldn't have picked a better person.

Ron


----------



## erain (Jun 3, 2010)

Ron50 said:


> Couldn't have picked a better person.
> 
> Ron


ditto!!! actually laurel was part of the first TD smf ever had that i know of... was a brisky throwdown between her and desertlites!!! how fitting!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Sumo !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2010)

You folks are making me blush with all the kind comments. Thank you very much for the confidence and support!


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats! Thanks in advance for enduring us all.  You will do a great job.

rick


----------

